
Lonnie Johnson’s Mysterious 12 String - kwindla
http://fraulini.com/2017/07/lonnie-johnsons-mysterious-12-string/
======
JasonFruit
With Javascript off, I didn't even notice a scrolling problem. The story was
fascinating.

I can't help but think the reconstruction is pretty speculative, but the sound
is convincing, and it's a cool-looking guitar.

------
klez
I love it when articles about music spill on HN. Especially this one is a
fantastic mix of music, historical investigation, engineering and art.

------
orf
This article should be an advert for why customizing the browsers scrolling is
a terrible idea.

~~~
nkoren
Fucking hell, the scrolljacking makes it completely unusable.

~~~
kwindla
Huh, yeah, that's not great. (Original submitter here.) I read it, and posted
it, from an iPhone. No scrolljacking issue there.

